# Any Canadians bought used bucket trucks in U.S?



## ChiHD (Dec 16, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a used bucket truck and right now with the lower U.S dollar it seems like a good time. I am wondering how the process of bringing it back to Canada works, where to find a good truck, as well as any advice or warnings. Thanks so much.


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 7, 2008)

*American buckets*

I have a friend who is a excellent mechanic and fixed up a bucket truck for a fellow bringing it into the country. I never talked to the fellow directly but I gather he did not count on the expense of having it brought up to speed. Lots of red tape I gather. I noticed a add in the paper mentioning a bucket truck come and go. 
Also I heard he was betting it would generate work and found it not to be the case. I suspect it would be a good move if your real busy with lots of work. Otherwise the expense is not worth the investment. If you can climb effectively the lift does not make sense except for a small percentage of the jobs. I would have bought one early in my climbing career now I'm thankfull I did not have the money to buy one.

Working around power would justify it more so.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 7, 2008)

There are a number of government sites that discuss the process by which you import a vehicle; sometimes mods are required given certain safety features are not required in the US eg daytime running lights. Basically the only tax due is GST @5% and in your case ON 8% PST so long as the vehicle is made in Canada, the US or Mexico, thanks to NAFTA. I am not sure if you have to pay the state sales tax given the vehicle is being immediately exported

You would do well to investigate thoroughly so your vehicle does not sit at the border longer than need be.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 9, 2008)

I imported a chipper from the states. (I went and picked it up). I was also looking at purchasing a 3/4 ton pickup in the U.S. but found one locally. Here is what I learned. 

Depending on which State you purchase from you may have to pay that States' tax. Most times if the item is shipped, then you do not have to pay State tax. If it is picked up, you may end up having to pay that States' taxes. (Illinois is like that, Michigan is not).

Shipping is pretty expensive, plus you usually have to pay broker fees which can also be pricey. One advantage in picking up something yourself is that you avoid these fees, plus you can examine the item before purchasing.

When importing a motor vehicle into Canada, U.S Customs require that you notify them 3 days prior to the item leaving the country (the U.S.) I imagine that this is so they can check to see if the title is clear.

Before you import anything with wheels into Canada you are best to check with RIV (Registrar of Imported Vehicles). They are the government agency that will require you to prove that the vehicle (or trailer) meets Canadian safety standards. You may even have to have the U.S. manufacture give you a letter stating that all safety recalls have been performed (if any) on that particular vehicle.

Now when you return across the border and stop at Canadian Customs you will be required to pay the GST on the purchase price of the vehicle/trailer. No duties will be imposed if the item was manufactured in North America or Mexico. You will also have to pay a $200 fee for the RIV Form 1. About a week or two later you will receive a Form 2 from RIV in which you will have to bring your vehicle to a designated mechanic (usually any Canadian Tire with service facilities) to have it inspected to see that it meets Canadian standards. I believe RIV will inform you if any modifications to your vehicle are needed. (Things like bumper heights, daytime running lights, etc.). Once RIV has received your completed Form 2 you can then get plates for your vehicle. When you purchase the plates you will also have to pay the PST on the purchase price of the vehicle.

The parity of the Canadian/U.S. dollar has made it more appealing to look to the south for equipment. The market is definitely much larger. Do a lot of research with RIV as to what will be required with a bucket truck. It may not be such a good deal if you have to make expensive mods to it to appease the Canadian government. 

I ran into a stumbling block with my chipper. It came with a four digit serial number and RIV stated that it needed a 17 digit serial number (as do all road vehicles in Canada). I had to have the manufacture issue me a new 17 digit number. Bandit Industries were excellent to deal with and I was soon on my way.

Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 10, 2008)

*pickup and brush bandit*

I imported both a pickup and a brush bandit 90. RIV is a pain in the rear so make sure you talk to them at least twice first. I was given different information every time. 

I shipped my chipper from New Jersy to washington state and drove it across. It was 2g to ship but worth it cosnidering how much time, gas, food lodgings it would take to get it. The shipping brokers vary a lot in price, I'll dig up the company I went with if any one in North america is interested. I to had to get a new 17 diget VIN, brush bandit made it fast and simple. 

With my pickup I did not take it to american customs first [you are supposed to give them three days notice]. Make sure you do that as it is a big fine and PITA. 

Also, the bucket trucks I believe have more criteria to meet standards and thus more cash.

On a parting note I think the RIV is a serious cash grab, to think that a crappy tire kid is going to know anything. What an expensive time consuming joke. 
It would be far far easier to take the wheels of a chipper and then take it across the border as machinery. Reasemble it and validate it commercially through the province. Save you the PST as well. Thats how I would do it next time.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a bit of an argumet with RIV. In Ontario my Chipper in not considered a trailer, it is towable equipment (no lic. required). However RIV considers it a trailer and therfore subject to their inspections. You know the old saying about you can't argue with government. It's true.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone interested in importing a vehicle into Canada should check out this site:

http://www.auto-broker-magic.com/Canada_Import.html

A lot of good useful information with helpful links.


----------



## toscottm (Feb 10, 2008)

*Bucket Trucks From U.S.*

ArborCare(705),

At least once a week lately my clients have been buying trucks and equipment in the U.S. and having to 'jump through hoops' with Customs, etc. Give me a call and we can discuss.

O: 416 229 6600
H: 905 448 1045
C: 905 260 9134

Scott McEachern
TREESURE


----------

